# moving back in with my x wife



## JKALJIAN (Aug 4, 2007)

hi.

our divorce was final yesterday and we are moving back in together next weekend after being seperated since jan 2007. we are doing it mostly for financial reason and also there are still alot of feelings and we both love each other. question is, she wanted so badly to be on her own and learn to self sufficient but $$$ kept her from branching out. she has had several failed relationships this year and now realizes the grass is not greener. she is really freaking out if she made the right decision and i wonder how to handle this.


----------



## ImaginativeResource (Aug 4, 2007)

Do you "really" Love and want to spend the rest of your life with this person or are you settling because you don't want to be alone? Really think about this question and your "gut" will tell you the answer... 

If the Love is really there, and you feel it deeply within your soul, you are meant to be with her!!! You will know... 

If you feel that this person is "comfortable" to be with, however, during your time apart, you wanted to meet someone else, and tried to do so, but didn't have any luck, consider if that "new" person would just surface and appear before you now... Would you want to give the new girl a chance or is your ex-wife the one you would want to be with? 

You know the right choice to make! I hope your happy with your decision either way!!! Enjoy the ride! That's truly what "life" is you know!!!


----------



## steelcurtain (Aug 25, 2007)

- well some things to think about are do you really love her enough to give it another shot.
- are you her "security blanket" meaning is she coming back because something better hasn't come along.

I agree with the other post really think about it, I know being alone is very hard but being let down 2x is even harder. I do hope everything works out but ask yourself these very important questions and look past the feelings and time spent with eachother first. If you weigh the options and you feel it is the best thing for you and her then by all means follow your heart. I have found that people make haste decisions on very important things in their life. There is nothing wrong with taking a step back and just think for a few days;weeks; months. Hey good luck


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

The others are right about the relationship being a security blanket, but then what relationship doesn't have some aspects of that on many levels? 

I feel it would be good if the two of you sat down and discussed some ground rules, because this could go really bad fairly quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i would be interested...it's been about a year, if this couple is still living together, what the reasons were for the breakup, etc.

would it be appropriate to pm and ask?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

voivod said:


> i would be interested...it's been about a year, if this couple is still living together, what the reasons were for the breakup, etc.
> 
> would it be appropriate to pm and ask?


Unless they still visit the forums, I doubt he will see the question. Many people visit once every few weeks, But sometimes it is better to let a dead post lay dead, as many people don't stay after their issues are resolved. Pming him might work if it is connected to his email and he even wants to respond.

draconis


----------

